#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  imgstageline goed???

## dj beat

Ik bezit momenteel:een imgstageline cd speler -cd360
                                              -mpx470
ik wil weten of dit goed materiaal is
en welke speakers heb ik voor 600 een goed merk met veel vermogen



you can cal me a dj

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:ik wil weten of dit goed materiaal is



Dan zul je ons eerst even moeten vertellen van wat voor materiaal de CD speler gemaakt is. De meeste CD spelers zijn gemaakt van kunststof of aluminium. Materiaal is dus altijd goed.




> citaat:en welke speakers heb ik voor 600 een goed merk met veel vermogen



Leuke quiz! Ik weet niet welke speakers *jij* hebt voor 600 Euro. Ga je het ons nog verklappen? Pas dan kunnen we beoordelen of je er te veel voor betaald hebt.

----------


## pro`d`user

Over die speakers:
Alleen voor de speakers dus zonder versterker 600.-, daar heb je beslist geen
goed merk voor met veel vermogen.
Het ligt er meer aan wat jij een goed merk en veel vermogen vindt?
Misschien is Dap wat voor jou maar dit is beslist geen goed merk en heeft
ook niet veel vermogen.

----------


## Prins

> citaat:600.-, daar heb je beslist geen
> goed merk voor met veel vermogen



Ligt er natuurlijk aan wat hij veel vermogen vindt en wat hij er mee wil gaan doen.
Ik heb voor 600,- 2 stuks EV Sx100 speakers aangeschaft. Met zijn 200 W/RMS en 800 W/MAX heb ik meestal genoeg vermogen.
Misschien kan hij eens het internet afspeuren naar goede occasions.

----------


## Stefke

idd voor 600 kan je nieuw niet veel vinden.  In occasie is er meestal al wel een W-bin of glijbaan te vinden van enkele jaren oud maar wel met een degelijk vermogen.

Ik zou zeker niet gaan naar merken zoals DAP of Behringer.  Niet dat het allemaal slecht is, misschien is het wel voldoende voor jou, maar als je deze merken nieuw koopt, verlies je meteen de volledig prijs die je betaald hebt. :Frown: [xx(]

Uit ervaring weet ik dat het telkens weer spijtig is als je een deel van je materiaal wil verkopen en niemand nog bereid is om een redelijke prijs te betalen, omdat het geen JBL, Beyma, EV,... is.

Daarom de raad die telkens weer terugkomt op dit forum: Even doorsparen en een degelijk merk in occasie kopen. :Wink:   Heb ik uiteindelijk ook gedaan en het brengt wel degelijk op.

----------


## Michael

Stage line ahd goede versterkers (blauwe spelertjes met sony loopwerk). Nu niet meer. Voor de rest is het geen interessant merk. Voor 600 euro kun je twee jBL eon 1500 speakertjes nieuw krijgen. Wil je weten waar mail je me maar.

----------


## MatthiasB

yep kijk liever in occasie voor iets degelijks 

ik zal je een voorbeeldje geven:

Ik kocht een jaar of 3 geleden een behringer eurorack mx 2004A, voor de prijs van (19.000 bef) wat zoveel wilt zeggen als 470 euro. Nu is dit toestel niet meer dan 320 meer waard en als je dat dan occasie wilt verkopen ook als ziet het er nog splinter nieuw uit kan ik er maar een habbekrats van krijgen.

dit was maar een voorbeeldje he en dan nog van een mixer  :Big Grin: 

je ziet trouwens tegenwoordig regelmatig ocasie fulrange kastjes staan die meer waarde hebben dan die behringer of dap gevallen

----------


## dj beat

Mijn  dubbele CD-speler zij van aluminium gemaakt.
en ik ben daar heel te vreden van er zit een scrath functi!e op en het loopwerk werk ook heel goed.
bij mùijn dealer hadden ze mij gezegd da de nieuwe jbsystems heel goed waren pro live 215 met 2x15"inch seakers eminence en een 2"ich horn van eminence.
ik heb het gehoord die geven. (700watt)
Mijn mixe was een van de beste in zijn prijsklasse 300mij dealer weet er wat van.


weet er iemand hoe ik ergens kan deejayen in een kleine[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]club

----------


## MatthiasB

als ik van jou was zou ik ook niet bepaald naar jb systems terekken hoor want dat gaat het volle jaar mee en dan heb je het wel gehad.

en waarom wil iemand weten of jouw cd speler van alluminium is ?

en als je er heel tevreden van bent waarom heb je dan nog iemand anders zen mening nodig of het al dan niet goed materiaal is ??

----------


## Stefke

De fout van elke beginner denk ik?? :Smile: 

Kijken naar merken zoals JB-systems.  Ik heb vroeger dezelfde fout begaan en heb het me keer op keer moeten bekopen.  Ik wou wat uitbreiden, verkoop dus m'n materiaal dat amper een jaar of 2 oud is en vermits het een hobby is, misschien 10 keer is gebruikt.

Geen hond die ernaar komt kijken, tenzij je het bijna gratis weggeeft.

Vermits m'n budget met de jaren er niet groter op is geworden, vermits het nog steeds een hobby is, ben ik gestart met occasie materiaal te kopen en te gebruiken.

Wat zie je nu?  Ik heb degelijk en professioneel materiaal, dat inderdaad niet het nieuwste is, maar wel zo'n JB-sytems gelijk de grond in boord, voor een goedkopere prijs gekocht en met wat geluk kan ik het zelfs verkopen aan de toenmalige aankoopprijs en soms zelfs voor meer.  Hangt ervan af of je echt op een koopje bent gevallen.

Voorbeeldje:

JB-systems classic nine mengpaneel, kosste (in mijn tijd)ongeveer 550 nieuw.  Nu raak je zo'n ding in occasie amper kwijt aan 200

In dezelfde tijd kostte een rodec MX180 ongeveer 600 in occasie als je wat tijd had en heel goed rondzocht vond je die ook.

Vandaag verkoop je die MX180 voor 600 of als je er echt wat krassen heb opgezet aan 550 en het is de volgende dag al verkocht :Wink:

----------


## MatthiasB

ps: die jb systems boxen kunnen nu meschien eminence speakers gebruiken het blijven 8 planken opeen getimmerd en niks meer dan dat

----------


## dj beat

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tascam_
> 
> ps: die jb systems boxen kunnen nu meschien eminence speakers gebruiken het blijven 8 planken opeen getimmerd en niks meer dan dat



Dus gij zegt dat ik beter even veel geld kan uitgeven 1000 dus. en mijn speakers zelf bouwen.wat raaad ge mij dan aa . ik zou graag een heel diepe bas willen hebben e een heel hoog midrange en high level. geef mij maar en s goed e raad en waty voor sub moet ik dan bouwen
[?][?]


you can call me a dj :Smile:  :Big Grin: [?]

----------


## MatthiasB

nee nee ik bedoelde dat die jb rommel toch maar 8 plankjes op elkaar getimmerd zijn, van zelfbouw ken ik absoluut niks maar ja kan voor 1000 euro meschien wel mooiere dingen zelf bouwen. Maar daar kan ik je geen verdere raad in geven.

----------


## RDH

Sorry ik citeer even...





> citaatus gij zegt dat ik beter even veel geld kan uitgeven 1000 dus. en mijn speakers zelf bouwen.wat raaad ge mij dan aa . ik zou graag een heel diepe bas willen hebben e een heel hoog midrange en high level. geef mij maar en s goed e raad en waty voor sub moet ik dan bouwen



Ik zal niet zeggen dat ik geen spel/typfouten maak maar dit zal ik even vertalen:





> citaatus jij zegt dat ik beter even veel geld kan uitgeven  1000 dus, en mijn speakers zelf bouwen? Wat raad je me dan aan? Ik zou graag een hele diepe bass willen hebben en een heel hoog midrange en high level. Geef mij dan maar eens goede raad en wat voor sub moet ik dan bouwen?



Nu kunnen we het in ieder geval lezen...nu nog afvragen wat het betekent?
Waar ben je naar op zoek? Naar een midrange met een hoge frequentie (lijkt me sterk dat je t dan nog een midrange noemt) of naar een kast die gewoon een diepe bass heeft met een sterke midrange en sterk hoog?

Ben je op zoek naar een systeem met een basskastje-paaltje-topje? Sorry, dit zou ik op het beginnersforum zetten en eerst is wat bestaande topic's lezen...

En wie is er over die  1000 begonnen? Niemand zo te zien.
Kom op DJ beat, oriënteer jezelf, voor 1000 euro koop je simpelweg 2e hands ook nog moeilijk een systeem met een appart subje en een deftig topje! Ik zou eerst mezelf is goed oriënteren in plaats van klakkeloos aan te nemen wat je dealer zegt want daar issie namelijk dealer voor...om jou iets aan te smeren! Bij de meeste zaken waar ze DAP-sky(p)tech-JB-systems-Marquant-Raveland weet ik wat nog niet meer verkopen (lees: er zijn uitzonderingen) daar weten ze zelf vaak nog minder dan dat er op de doos staat (ofwel: dat hebben ze niet gelezen of ze begrijpen het niet!). Dus zorg dat je zelf kennis van zaken hebt voordat je iets koopt, dat kan je veel geld schelen.

Kijk eens naar een leuk setje 2e hands, misschien eerst een paar topjes (bijvoorbeeld JBL, Dynacord, EV) met een 15" woofertje dan heb je al een 'diepe bass' en kijk dan is verder naar een paar nette subjes erbij...dan kom je ergens. Koop er ook meteen een goeie versterker bij met 1,5 à 2 keer het RMS vermogen van je speakers (niet zoals bij JB systems die 1000 watt muziekvermogen ofzoiets) maar het echte sinus/RMS vermogen (echte merken geven alleen dat vermogen op, dus als je 3 vermogens op de doos ziet dan is het meestal rotzooi). Leuke versterkers zijn bijvoorbeeld de Dynacord S-900 of de S-1200, zit dit boven je budget dan heeft American Audio de V-series (V-2000, V-3000, V-4000, V-5000) dit zijn voor het geld ook hele leuke versterkers.

En het is idd wat iedereen hier zegt, wanneer je dit soort spul koopt en je wil later nog is wat uitbereiden dan kun je het nog verkopen, en krijg je er wat voor terug!

Succes, en als je twijfelt over een aankoop? Hier heb je gratis advies!

groeten,

Remco

----------


## Michael

Hoe vaak ga ik het (werkelijk!) gebruiken?
Wat wil je maximaal uitgeven?
Wil ik later uitbreiden?
Moet het goed klinken?
Wil ik kwaliteit?
Wat wil mijn klant?
Wat is mijn doelgroep?
Wat voor muziek draai ik?

Beantwoord deze vragen eens en er rolt al snel een fatsoenlijk antwoord uit.

----------


## Stefke

DJ beat,

voor 1000 moet je je mail eens bekijken m'n beste vriend. :Big Grin:  of mij even een mail sturen.  

Dit is niet de bedoeling van dit forum, maar ik krijg het gevoel dat we hier oeverloos gaan doorlallen over het feit dat die prut merken niet meteen de juiste keuze zijn.

En zoals al eerder aangehaald, een dealer is niet heilig, maar wil alleen maar geld verdienen op jouw rug, door je zoveel mogelijk rotzooi in de nek te duwen, waardoor je binnen de kortste keren weer wat nieuws nodig hebt, waarvoor hij hoopt dat je het terug bij hem zal komen halen, zodat hij je wat duurdere troep in je nek kan duwen omdat je toch wel een "beter merk wil".

Dus neem het nu even van ons aan, aan een goeie occasie heb je meer voor minder.

Kijk dus je mail nu maar eens na.

----------


## Destiny

Heb het een tijdje niet gevolgd hier, maar Wharfedale valt toch in de prijsklasse van  600,-?

----------


## dj beat

[quote][i]Geplaatst door Stefke
En zoals al eerder aangehaald, een dealer is niet heilig, maar wil alleen maar geld verdienen op jouw rug, door je zoveel mogelijk rotzooi in de nek te duwen, waardoor je binnen de kortste keren weer wat nieuws nodig hebt, waarvoor hij hoopt dat je het terug bij hem zal komen halen, zodat hij je wat duurdere troep in je nek kan duwen omdat je toch wel een "beter merk wil".



MIjn dealer verkoopt alleen maar professionele geluids en lichtinstallaties. EN hij organiseert zelf ook fuiven.
Ik ben er al heel vaak geweest en ik moet zeggen dat hji ook met heel goede merken draait. Hij geeft me telkens de beste raad en prijs.
Enkele merken di ehij verkoopt: numark,denon, technics,pioneer,stageline,jb-systems,dap,inter-m,adj,enz.....

En als ik mijn subjes zelf ga bouwen welk soort moet ik dan pakken en welke speaker moet erin. i wil een heel goede bas. eEn i wil ook nog wwe topkastjes maken. PRIJS rond 1000

dj beat. :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## _Joop_

Zijn er hier meer mensen die ook denken dat hier iemand ons aan het foppen is ?

----------


## MatthiasB

meschien wel ja meschien wel  :Big Grin: 


ok ja en als uw dealer zegt dat jb systems het beste in dan neem je dat dan het best he. want jouw dealers wil is blijkbaar jouw daad

----------


## Stefke

Dit zijn ook voor mij de laatste woorden die ik eraan vuil wil maken.

Ik heb onze vriend, dj-beat, via mail aangegeven dat ik nog occasie top materiaal te koop heb van JBL en Fane.  Voor 1000 en zelfs minder, zou hij dus een lekker harde en diepe bas kunnen hebben en goeie topkasten.

Hij reageert er gewoon niet op, niet dat het verplicht is, maar als je een vraag stelt op het forum heeft het geen nut als je toch niet wil luisteren naar wat er gezegd wordt en je toch maar koppig je ding blijft doen. :Frown: 

Ik stel dus voor dat deze jongen vooral z'n super heilige dealer blijft geloven en lekker JB-systems koopt.  

Misschien telt hier wel, wie niet horen wil, moet voelen :Frown:

----------


## RDH

> citaat:MIjn dealer verkoopt alleen maar professionele geluids en lichtinstallaties. EN hij organiseert zelf ook fuiven.
> Ik ben er al heel vaak geweest en ik moet zeggen dat hji ook met heel goede merken draait. Hij geeft me telkens de beste raad en prijs.
> Enkele merken di ehij verkoopt: numark,denon, technics,pioneer,stageline,jb-systems,dap,inter-m,adj,enz.....



Sorry hoor, ik ga ook mijn laatste woorden vuil maken aan deze persoon die zichzelf erg amateuristisch gedraagd.

Even een rijtje van merken van je dealer:

Technics = goed spul
Pioneer = goed spul 
stageline = meeste meuk
jb-systems = meuk
dap = meuk
adj = budget, niet altijd slecht

wat gaat dj beat hiervan leren? 

- dat je 'call' met dubbel 'l' schrijft
- dat je jezelf maar eens geen DJ moet noemen als je nog niet eens weet wat voor cd speler je moet hebben
- een proffesioneel forum raadplegen; oké maar neem dan wat aan van de proffesionals (en daar behoor ik NIET toe); zoek anders een hifi forum of een 'ik wil wel maar ik kan niet en wil vooral niet luisteren'-forum

U zijt gegroet,

Remco

----------


## Michael

Men is vrij om het advies op te volgen of niet. Alleen zou ik wel goed luisteren naar wat hier gezegd wordt.

----------


## Dré

> citaat:_Geplaatst door RDH_
> Even een rijtje van merken van je dealer:
> 
> Technics = goed spul



De RP-DJ1210 koptelefoon blinkt niet bepaald uit in geluidskwaliteit. De SH-DJ1200 mixer staat toch vooral bekend om z'n erg gevoelige (zou bijna zeggen flut) faders (zo erg zelfs dat de fabrikant een speciaal vakje in de mixer heeft waar een reserve fader in zit; af fabriek...). Je moet dan ook niet alleen naar het merk kijken maar vooral proberen product per product te beoordelen (een merk is vaak niet veel meer dan wat inkt).




> citaat:Pioneer = goed spul



Ook daarover verschillen de meningen bij bepaalde Pioneer producten. De SE-DJ5000 koptelefoon is nou niet bepaald een super koptelefoon. Ook de mixers hebben een paar plekjes die voor verbetering vatbaar zijn (meer headroom, betere faders, voeding in plaats van straalkachel).



> citaat:stageline = meeste meuk



Geen ervaring mee.




> citaat:jb-systems = meuk



De Q-30 draaitafel is, voor het geld, een erg nette draaitafel (stukken beter dan gelijk geprijsde Gemini en Numark draaitafels). Ook de bij Botex ingekochte lichtsturingen (met iets betere faders dan Botex en Showtec erin stoppen) zijn gewoon goed voor het geld. Wederom kun je dus beter naar het product kijken en wat minder naar het logo op de verpakking.




> citaat:dap = meuk



De mission versterkers doen het aan 8 en 4 Ohm toch behoorlijk netjes voor het geld. De SM3 set klinkt eigenlijk heel acceptabel gezien het budget waar de set in zit. En velen hebben wel ergens een setje K-112 kastjes staan voor wat "op een stokkie" werk. Wederom kun je beter naar het product kijken dan naar het logo op de verpakking.




> citaat:adj = budget, niet altijd slecht



De V-3000 en hoger zijn gewoon ERG netjes voor het geld (nu nog weer terug naar zwarte frontplaten als het even kan...  :Wink: . Ook de PSX speler is een HEEL leuk ding voor het geld. Maar ook ADJ heeft er wel wat pisbakken tussen zitten (vooral die goedkopere effectjes zijn behoorlijk ruk; net als hun instap draaitafel).




> citaat:wat gaat dj beat hiervan leren?



Ik denk dat we allemaal wel wat van elkaar kunnen leren. Niemand weet alles van alles. Vaak worden meningen gebaseerd op drijfzand; zelden is er sprake van een lekker stevig fundament.



> citaat:- dat je 'call' met dubbel 'l' schrijft
> - een proffesioneel forum raadplegen...



Die is leuk zeg. Je gaat iemand corrigeren op z'n taalfouten terwijl je zelf niet eens weet hoe je het woord professioneel schrijft...

----------


## RDH

Dre, ik inderdaad professioneel schrijf je zo...een beetje stom foutje dat ik altijd maak  :Smile:  maar inderdaad er had een  :Wink:  achter gemoeten...
Daarnaast maakte ik die opmerking omdat de hele post vol spel/typefouten zat waardoor het geheel moeilijk leesbaar was.

Mijn nogal 'vervelend uitgedrukte' post was eigelijk een beetje omdat ik me nogal irriteerde aan de manier van vragen stellen...terwijl er genoeg opmerkingen waren gemaakt van 'wat wil je met je set' en in die richting. En dan de volgende vraag krijgen:





> citaat:En als ik mijn subjes zelf ga bouwen welk soort moet ik dan pakken en welke speaker moet erin. i wil een heel goede bas. eEn i wil ook nog wwe topkastjes maken. PRIJS rond 1000



Daar kan toch niemand een passend antwoord op geven?

Je hebt inderdaad gelijk dat je dingen op het product moet beoordelen, maar aangezien dj beat net doet of zijn dealer totaal geen rotzooi zou verkopen...gaf ik maar even aan dat lang niet alle merken een 'gemiddeld' goede beoordeling hebben. Ik bedoel; Pioneer bijvoorbeeld staat gemiddeld niet slecht bekend maar ze hebben ook producten die ruk zijn, aan de andere kant staat jb-systems niet zo best bekend, terwijl ze ook producten hebben die voor het geld heel leuk kunnen zijn. 

Dus DJ beat, post even wat je nu precies zoekt, dan kunnen we je vraag misschien zinnig beantwoorden. Dus voor degenen die zich ergerden aan mijn post; sorry, maar ik hoop dat jullie snappen wat ik ermee bedoelde...

groeten,

Remco

----------


## dj beat

Ten eerste Ik ben een dj. Alleen mijn setje zal nog wat aangepast moeten. Maar iedereen heeft niet even veel geld. Ik weet ook dat mijn dealer niet superheilig is. Maar ik vroeg gewoon wat jullie van de merken die ik bezit vinden. Niet meer. IK zou begot niet weten wat ik moet kopen (kwa.luidsprekers). En ik vindt dat mijn luidsprekers het beste moeten zijn van heel mijn installatie samen met mijn versterker(s). En ik zou maar rond de 1000 willen uitgeven aan mijn speakers (zelfbouw of gemaakt door fabriek) ik wil heel goede speakers, geef maar raad op dat. (STEFKE MERCI VOOR HET AANBOD)



greetz dj beat

----------


## RDH

Hoi DJ beat, 

Kijk als beginner zit je op zich goed met stageline (ik zeg even beginner, daar bedoel ik jou niet specifiek mee). De meeste beginnen met huiskamer spelertjes dus als je nog niet zolang bezig bent is dat best leuk. Wat je speakers betreft, ik zou gaan voor een paar goeie 15" fullrange kastjes daar kun je later altijd nog subs onder zetten. Kijk bijvoorbeeld eens naar de JBL SoundFactor series, zijn goed betaalbaar en klinken (met een EQ'tje ertussen) nog niet eens zo beroerd. Wat ook al aangehaald is, is de optie tot het kopen van 2e hands speakers. Zelf heb ik daar hele goede ervaringen mee, maar...uit je post maak ik op dat je niet al teveel verstand van speakers e.d. hebt dus probeer iemand te regelen die met je mee gaat kijken en laat die oordelen. Kijk is goed rond, geloof niet heilig in wat een dealer zegt en koop uiteindelijk een leuk setje voor een leuk prijsje. 

Mijn bovenstaande posts zijn niet vervelend bedoeld ofzo hoor, maar als je een goed advies wilt hebben dan moet je ook de juiste informatie aanleveren (lees: zoveel mogelijk informatie). 
Ik wens je veel succes met het uitzoeken van een setje...en als je wat gevonden hebt...post het even! 

Groeten,

Remco

----------


## MatthiasB

jah wat heb je voor 1000 euro?

meschien van die iets goedkopere jbl reeks ?

----------


## Michael

Als je bereidt bent het over de grens te zoeken:

2x JBL eon 1500 = 598 euro samen
1x Behringer ep-1500 = 355 euro

Totaal: 953 euro.

----------


## dj beat

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> Als je bereidt bent het over de grens te zoeken:
> 
> 2x JBL eon 1500 = 598 euro samen
> 1x Behringer ep-1500 = 355 euro
> 
> Totaal: 953 euro.



Liever niet maar toch bedankt voor het aanbod. :Wink:

----------


## MatthiasB

de mensen doen dan de moeite om in jouw plaats te zoeken !


wat wil je dan ?

----------


## dj beat

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tascam_
> 
> de mensen doen dan de moeite om in jouw plaats te zoeken !
> 
> 
> wat wil je dan ?



Daar ben ik jullie ook heel heel dank baar voor.
Die speakers van das stellen die iets voor[?]
want die komen toch goed over in prijs.

greetz dj beat

----------


## MatthiasB

ik denk dat powersound alias lucas jouw der wel wat meer kan over vertellen


tis denk ik wel al beter als jb en komsoorten

----------


## dj beat

zeg maar dat powersound mij maar de beste raad geeft. IK denk toch dat eminience toch goed spul is als ik andere onderwerpen lees. 



greetz bjorn

----------


## Michael

Je hebt een budget van 1000 euro en daar wil je das speakers voor hebben. Succes. 

Het enigste wat voor jou in aanmerking komt is zelf bouwen maar dan wel met genoeg verstand anders wordt het nog duurder dan fabrieks.

----------


## dj beat

ja michael. Dat was ik ook van plan.Ook al staat dat nergens. SORRY. want ik denk dat het mij goedkoper uitkomt om ze zelf te bouwen.Maar Das is dat goed spul. die zelfbouw speakers. ik denk dat ik het best kan beginnen met gewoon wat  fulrange kastjes te bouwen van zo een 600tot100watt stuk met ene goede tweeter. Met das speakers gaat dat en met eminience ook. Dan zit ik binnen mijn budget ,denk ik.

greetz dj beat

----------


## MatthiasB

ge moet wel meer dan speakers kopen he 

in een speaker cabinet zit ook nog zoiets dat HOUT noemt

----------


## Michael

Ik krijg het gevoel (kan me vergissen) dat je niet veel ervaring met speakerbouwen hebt. Als dat zo is begin er dan ook niet aan want het gaat je opbreken. Koop je kwalitiatief goede speakers maak er dan ook een goede kast van want anders is het gewoon een slechte investering.

----------


## de kawaman

> citaat:_Geplaatst door musicjohn_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:ik wil weten of dit goed materiaal is
> ...



s*****, hou dan gewoon je***[xx(]

----------


## dj beat

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> Ik krijg het gevoel (kan me vergissen) dat je niet veel ervaring met speakerbouwen hebt. Als dat zo is begin er dan ook niet aan want het gaat je opbreken. Koop je kwalitiatief goede speakers maak er dan ook een goede kast van want anders is het gewoon een slechte investering.



IK wou beginnen met 2x c-sub *http://www.speakerplans.com/page15.html* of 2x 182sub *http://www.speakerplans.com/page13.html*  te maken omdat die eigenlijk zeer eenvoudig te maken zijn. Daarin zou ik dan een eminience omega pro18 speaker in steken. Maar welke van de twee heeft de diepste bas? Want die moeten beuken.

greetz dj beat

----------


## Michael

Ik hou me niet bezig met speakerbouw (weinig tot geen ervaring). Echter wordt ik niet erg wijs uit je plannen op dit moment. Je stelde eerst 600 euro voor speakers en versterker dat heb je nu opgekrijkt naar 1000 euro. Nu wil je twee baskasten gaan bouwen? Hoe zit het met je top speakers en je versterker? 

Kijk even goed uit wat je van plan bent en waar je het voor wilt gebruiken. Als je niet veel te doen hebt of alleenmaar kleine feestjes hebt koop je dan zo'n set als ik al uitgelegd heb en ga geen gekke plannen maken want als de baskasten mislukken dan ben je de pineut want dan heb je helemaal niks. En voor duizend euro krijg je dus nooit en te nimmer een set samengesteld met twee sub, twee tops en de benodigde amps en kabels en filters en crossovers.

Want dat vergeet je ook bijna. Wat ga je nemen: een externe crossover of filters voor de baskasten? (zijn ook niet goedkoop).

----------


## dj beat

Ja maar ik denk dat ge mij  niet goed begrijpt michael ik wil alleen 1000 uitgeven aan luidsprekers. Ik weet ook dat je voor 1000 geen setje hebt met versterker en alle benodigdheden. Alleen voor een versterker bv:amdj v-5000 rond de 1000 betaald. SORRY ALS IK DAT NIET BENADRUKT HEB in andere reacties. 
Zelfbouwen van speakers doe ik samen met een schrijnwerker die alle benodigdheden in zijn atelier heeft ik reken op zo een 100 voor dat te maken.Niet veel hé zal mij dan goedkoper uitkomen. Dat moet snel gaan. Ik moet alleen hoekprofielen en hoeken gaan halen bij mijn geluidsdealer. :Wink:  :Wink: 

greetz dj beat

----------


## Michael

Heb je topkasten of full range speakers voor bij deze baskasten die je gaat bouwen? Of komt dat ook nog bij de 1000 euro?

----------


## elektrofiel

Ik snap eigenlijk niet wat je wilt, aangezien je dit onderwerp niet
op het luidspreker zelfbouw forum hebt geplaatst.

ik heb net 2 C-subs gebouwd en die werken het best met de kilomax pro18
je kunt er ook Omega's inzetten maar die hebben een te kleine Xmax (4,8mm) en de kilomax 18 heeft 9,8mm
en dit is zeker relevant als je bedenkt dat het een 6e ord.Bandpass systeem is
mijn advies is dus denk eerst goed na voor je begint en reken er op dat je ong. 600 euro per kast kwijt bent als je het goed doet.

dit is het forum waar mijn zelfbouw project in te lezen is
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=8967

verder wens ik u vast veel succes 
nico

----------


## elektrofiel

oja nog even dit




> citaat:IK wou beginnen met 2x c-sub http://www.speakerplans.com/page15.html of 2x 182sub http://www.speakerplans.com/page13.html te maken omdat die eigenlijk zeer eenvoudig te maken zijn. Daarin zou ik dan een eminience omega pro18 speaker in steken. Maar welke van de twee heeft de diepste bas? Want die moeten beuken.
> 
> greetz dj beat



als je nou ook eens naar de tekeningen kijkt dan weet je ook welke de
diepste bass geeft
namelijk de ........ tja ik ga het niet voor je opzoeken ook[|)]

nico

----------


## dj beat

Ik heb echt geen verstand van luidsprekers zelf bouwen maar ik denk die c-subs omdat jij die gebouwt hebt daarom kom ik ook naar dit forum voor raad. Ik had jouw forum al eerder gelezen mooi gedaan maar heb je er nu een schuimpje tegen geplakt.
Wat voor topjes heb jij of heb je nog geen topjes. Wil je eens fofo's sturen op mijn e-mail adres van jouw installatie. 

greetz dj beat :Wink:

----------


## Michael

Bezint eer ge begint. Ik hoop dat je goed weet waar je aan begint want het lijkt mij dat je absoluut geen ervaring hebt van bouwen en dan een schrijnwerker een kast laten maken is ook nog de grote vraag of hij het wel goed doet. Bij kant en klaar kasten weet je wat je hebt en vaak hebben deze ook nog een grotere restwaarde mits het een gerenomeerd merk is (mwa merk met wat reputatie)

----------


## dj beat

Ja michael maar ik wil die zelf bouwen anders dacht ik beringer te kopen. Die luidsprekers vallen heel goe mee kwa prijs. Maar als ik mijn speakers zelf bouw komt het me ongeveer 150 goedkoper uit maar ja dan heb ik ook nog geen topjes. Die moet ik ook nog maken. maar ik zal nog wat hebben liggen dat ik voorlopig als topje gebruik. Ik denk dat het ook eminience topjes worden. zowat van 200 stuk ik moet nog nagaan. En dan nog ene goeie versterker ik dacht aan amdj v-5000 ik heb daar veel goeds over gelezen in dit forum. en ik doe da samen met mijn schrijnwerker. En ik kan heel goed plan lezen. dus ik moet hte gewoon van speakerplans afhalen en dan maken. IK denk dat polywood of multiplex het stevigste is. 

greetz dj beat :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Michael

Als je een versterker koopt moet je nog filters voor de toppen laten maken en een crossover voor in de baskasten anders kun je je set niet over een versterker laten spelen.

----------


## elektrofiel

> citaat:Ja michael maar ik wil die zelf bouwen anders dacht ik beringer te kopen. Die luidsprekers vallen heel goe mee kwa prijs. Maar als ik mijn speakers zelf bouw komt het me ongeveer 150 goedkoper uit maar ja dan heb ik ook nog geen topjes.



wat denk je kwijt te zijn voor alle onderdelen dus hout,schoeven,lijm,verf of bekleding,speakers,recess-plates,handvatten,hoeken,gaas schuim enz.enz.

en kom nou niet aan met ja schoeven heb ik nog,hout krijg ik gratis enz.enz.

maak nou eens een goede optelsom voor jezelf(en voor ons) en ga dan na of je nog wilt zelf bouwen want als je er zelf geen kaas van gegeten hebt dan wordt het een fiasco en is het aleen zonde van de moeite,het geld,de tijd en de materialen die je vern**kt.

sccs nico

----------


## Michael

Ik raad je ten sterkste aan niet aan zelfbouw te denken aangezien je:
1. Zelf het materiaal (gereedschap) er niet voor hebt
2. In geval van een fiasco je helemaal niks hebt (geen kast en geen geld meer)
3. Je klaarblijkelijk geen enkele ervaring hebt.
4. Je nog niet eens in staat bent een realischtiche calculatie te maken laat staan je weet wat je nodig hebt hiervoor. 

Je weet absoluut niet waar je aan begint. Koop je lekker een kant en klare fabrieksspeaker. Je hebt al JBl eon kastjes vanaf 299 euro per stuk en die hebben hun degelijkheid al meermaals bewezen.

----------


## MatthiasB

Of kijk voor een goeie 2de hands versterker en 2 jbl niet-gepowerd kasten.

Want die eon's vindt ik toch maar zo zo hoor. Niks slecht bedoeld hoor maar .......

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tascam_
> 
> Of kijk voor een goeie 2de hands versterker en 2 jbl niet-gepowerd kasten.
> 
> Want die eon's vindt ik toch maar zo zo hoor. Niks slecht bedoeld hoor maar .......



Bij een budget van 1000 denk ik niet dat je veel soeps zult vinden als je echt op zoek gaat naar degelijke kwaliteit. Ik denk ook dat tweede hands hier de beste oplosssing is, kijk wel goed uit als je tweede hands gaat snuffelen.

succes.

----------


## dj_paultje

Nu we het toch over speakers hebben wat is jullie mening over Bose 802??? oke duur maar heb je dan ook waar voor je geld? Ik zag dat het ook weer uit te breiden is met bass kasten van Bose.

----------


## Stefke

Bose 802 zijn heel geoie kastjes, maar is niet echt als stand alone te gebruiken (tenzij je voor 20 man wil draaien), of je moet al meerdere kasten stacken, maar dan nog moet je geen superlaagbas verwachten.  

Ik heb ze wel een tijd gebruikt als topkasten en daar klinken ze echt wel supergoed.  

Het zijn tot hier toe ook de enige kasten die ik gebruikt heb die voor mij bruikbaar zijn om bv presentatie goed en duidelijk te laten klinken.

Ik heb ook wel eens EV kastjes gebruikt voor presentatie, maar die klinken toch minder warm.

Ik heb zelf nooit Bose 802 kunnen kopen, hoewel ik heel graag zou willen (zo'n stuk of 4), maar die dingen zijn onwijs duur :Frown: 

Het hangt er dus maar vanaf waarvoor je ze wil gebruiken.

----------


## Michael

De bose 802's heb ik vaak in feestzalen zien hangen en in cafe's zijn ze ook vaak terug te vinden. Heel mooi geluid en qua bass niet echt denderend maar als de ruimte niet te groot is gewoon die basknop wat verder open en het klinkt alweer stukken beter. Er zijn ook veel bedrijven die deze kastjes gebruiken voor achtergrondmuziek en omroep/presentaties. Een lekkere heldere klank en ook nog mooi warm ook. Echter voor disco of bands weet ik het nog niet zo. Ik denk ook niet dat ze daar voor zijn ontworpen (kan fout zitten), Er is bij mij een drive-in show in de buurt die altijd twee 802 MKII's in de truss had hangen als aanvullende topjes voor de spreiding maar hij is er ook vanaf gestapt. Er waren voor die toepassingen betere speakers te vinden voor dat geld. Maarja veel cafe eigenaren zweren nog steeds bij deze kastjes en daar zal ook wel een reden voor zijn.

----------


## skylineshow

Hee "DJ" beat

Je moet geen speakerkasten zelf gaan bouwen omdat je denkt er geld mee te besparen. Ik bouw zelf ook speakerkasten als hobby, maar been voor een kwalitatief hoge kast vaak evenveel of meer kwijt als een fabriekskast. En let op: het is geen eitje bakken!!!!!!!!! 
Als je nog nooit speakerkasten hebt gebouwd zal je ook niet gelijk goede kasten krijgen, en als je in je gammele zelfbouwkastjes (ik zeg niet dat je gammele zou bouwen maar een goede kast bouw je niet in een keer) een killomax 18 laat klappen kan je straks de palnkjes hout door de zaal heen oprapen. 


Dus wees niet zo eigenwijs en luister naar wat de anderen zeggen


(let niet op de spelfouten, ik ben ook niet perfect :Big Grin: )

----------


## dj beat

Ik ben weer eens naar mijnj dealer ge gaan en die zei juist hetzelfde. En toen mocht ik demostreren en ik moet zeggen daar waren speakers bij ik weet niet wat merk maar ik weet wel wat erin zat:2x 15" emnience delta215(ofzoiets) en ene 2"coil psd2002 van eminience en ik moet zeggen die dingen gaan pokkehard en kosten per stuk zo'n 500. nu nog de financiele middelen hebben en kopen maar. denk ik .
[?]

goetjes dj beat

----------


## Michael

Dat zal waarschijnlijk de JB systems pro live serie geweest zijn die je hebt gehoord. Leuke speakers wel voor hun geld. maar voor 49 euro meer heb je een JBL sf-25  :Smile: .

----------


## ronny

he dj beat  ik zal je teleurstellen als ik zeg dat die boxen van jb-systems echt niet klinken. die 2" die daar in zit kan je op geen enkele manier corigeren waardoor dat het hoog uit die box gewoonweg slecht klinkt.  ook het laag vind ik nu niet echt denderend.  nu ja kan ook aan de versterker gelegen hebben die er toen op stond( ps 700  ook van jb-systems).

leg een beetje bij en ga voor jbl of voor iets tweedehands.

----------


## Stefke

Dj beat,

De man die maar niet wil luisteren.

Ik heb je via verschillende mails een voorstel gedaan met JBL-Baskasten aan 500 per 2 stuks (geen zelfbouw) :Big Grin: .  Dan heb je dus nog 500 over om ook nog eens goeie topkasten te vinden in occasie.

Ik blijf het herhalen, blijf van die JB-systems of (t)(b)ehringer af!!  Ik vindt 500 per stuk veelst te duur voor wat je krijgt en de hele reutem 2dehandssites staan vol met JB-system toestanden, die ze niet verkocht krijgen omdat het 2dehands al helemaal niets waard meer is.

Mooi voorbeeld van iemand bij jou in de buurt op 2dehands.be  Heeft 2 Behringer baskasten B1500x en 2 Behringer full rangers B1520 te koop samen met een Crest PLX2600 versterker.  Het materiaal is slechts enkele maanden oud.  

Hij is begonnen aan 3000 (nice try, maar duurder dan nieuwprijs), nadien gezakt naar 2000 en nu staat alles al aan 1500. DWZ als je de nieuwprijs bekijkt (Behringer set ongeveer 1200 + Crest versterker rond 1025) dat hij nog een 850 zal krijgen voor de versterker en uiteindelijk voor z'n Behringer set al direct de helft van de prijs kwijt is. 

Ik denk dat hij uiteindelijk pas alles verkocht zal krijgen als hij zakt naar 1200 of zelfs 1000 rond.  Hoeveel heeft hij dan voor die Behringer set teruggehad?? reken dat maar eens uit

Kom nu eens luisteren en je zal het verschil dadelijk horen!!  Trouwens testen in een winkel is nog eens heel anders dan in werkelijkheid toepassen in een zaal of tent!!

----------


## ralph

Misschnien vond hij het gewoon erg ongepast dat hem ongevraagd een aanbvod werd gedaan over de mail?!
Wij noemen dat spam en vragen je dan ook omdat niet te doen Stefke!

----------


## Stefke

Ralph,

Ik wil er geen ruzie over maken, maar als ik op een forum een vraag stel over materiaal, of het goed of slecht is en iemand stuurt mij meteen een aanbod van iets waar ik heb vermeld dat ik er naar op zoek ben, vindt ik dat wel leuk dat medeforummers me een voorstel doen.  

Als het me dan niet interesseerd stuur ik gewoon een beleefd mailtje terug dat ik hen dank voor de attentie, maar dat het misschien niet direct is wat ik zoek, om welke reden dan ook. 

Mr DJ beat heeft wel gereageerd met "ziet er interessant uit" en vraagt dan nog wat specificaties bij, die ik dan ook terug doorstuur.

Ondertussen gaat hij gewoon door hier op het forum, zonder ook maar naar iemand te luisteren.  Als het dan niet interesseerd, wees dan ook beleefd tegen iemand die wil helpen door ff te melden dat het dus niet lijkt te zijn wat je zoekt.  

Vandaar dat ik ook de vermelding erover heb gemaakt hier in de topic, om nog maar eens aan te tonen dat het blijkbaar totaal geen zin heeft om nog te reageren op DJ Beat z'n vragen[V].  

Iedreen steekt er zijn tijd in en tracht deze jongen iets bij te brengen uit eigen ervaring, terwijl hij ongestoord telkens tegen ieder's schenen stampt door elke goede raad in de wind te slaan en terug over z'n dealer te beginnen mauwen en over JB-systems, troep, die iedereen hier ondertussen al heeft afgeraden om eraan te beginnen. :Frown: 

En nu wil ik er verder niets meer over horen, en ik zal't nooit meer doen![:I]

Groeten

----------


## RDH

ik ben t idd wel eens met wat er gezegd wordt; dit komt neer op 
modje...mogen wij een slotje [:I] ? .

Ik denk dat doorzeuren hierover namelijk weinig zin, al het nuttige is gezegd en als 'dj' beat het dan niet wil aannemen dan moet ie t lekker zelf weten, dan hebben we toch gedaan wat we konden?

groeten,

Remco

----------


## skylineshow

On dit forum ff af te sluiten

Dean, als je zoveel in je dealer geloofd waarom volg je z'n raad dan niet op en koop je die JB systems meuk. Als je om raad vraagt en het toch niet aanneemd waar ben je dan mee bezig????

Op deze manier verziek je het voor andere "niet koppige" mensen die een vraag hebben en WEL luisteren :Frown: 

Voor de anderen. GA NIET MEER OP HEM IN

----------


## sntho0

Raaaaaaaaaaar. Alle spul waar wij al lange tijd succesvol mee draaien wordt de grond in geboord. Stageline mengpaneel, dap amp voor hoog en voor mid. Voor bas een eigenbouw.
Stageline speakers voor mid, Raveland voor bas en RCF hoorns voor hoog.
Het meeste voor iedereen rotzooi, maar waarom vind, en velen met me, het geluid voor zalen met plm. max 200 man dan perfect! Nog nooit heb ik commentaar gehad op het geluid.
OK, als ik profi zou zijn zou ik het misschien ook niets vinden, maar je moet natuurlijk wel kijken naar de prijs en die is vele malen lager dan het spul waar de profs het over hebben.

----------


## dj beat

Sorry mensen maar het was absoluut niet mijn bedoeling om neit te luisteren. Ik wil alleen niet echt veel geld uitgeven maar 1000. En ik heb ook heel goede dingen gehoord van jb-systems. Wie heeft deze speakers gehoord. En als ik materiaal koop draai ik het op tot het echt kappot is en dan koop ik nieuw en Emineience delte speakers gaan volgens mij lang mee. En wat denken jullie van inter-m speakers. en welk type imgstagline speakers heb jij. 


greetz dj beat[:I]

----------


## sntho0

Ik weet het type stageline niet zo uit m'n hoof maar ze zijn 400 watt muziek.
Volgens mij hebben ze een berijk van 50 hz tot 5000 maar ik heb ze gefilterd van
150 hz tot 2.5 khz. en dit gaat heel goed.
Ik weet dus niet hoe ze lager klinken omdat ik ze daar niet voor gebruik.
Het ook niet echt een basspeaker, daarvoor gaat hij te hoog. Ik heb me laten vertellen dat het een goede speaker is voor het geld.

----------


## dj beat

JA stageline valt zeer goed mee kwa prijs kwaliteit. ik dacht mij ook stageline speakers aan te schaffen. IK heb  sommige speakers  gehoord en die gaan goed. Maar die jb-systems die knallen just als ze aant drillen zijn die grond daar trildde. en toen heb ik ook nog twee cevega's gehoord of zoiets en die gingen slechter ook alhadden ze hetzelfde vermogen 700w(rms). 


greetz dj beat

----------


## ronny

dj beat zoals je al eerder kon lezen heb ik al eens geantwoord. 

die boxen waar jij het over hebt klinken echt niet vind ik. het hoog is schandalig slecht omdat die 2" die daar in zit gewoon weg wat aan het uitspuwen is en je er totaal geen controle over hebt. 

het laag zal misschien nogwel meevallen. 
echter toen ik ze gehoord heb vond ik dat er toch maar weinig bas uitkwam. er lag toen een ps 700 versterker  ook van jb-systems achter.

voor de rest zijn die boxen natuurlijk goed voor die prijs. Wij moeten niet in jouw plaats kiezen he dat moet jij uiteindelijk doen.

is het nu een beetje duidelijk voor jouw???

----------


## dj beat

Ja ronny maar welke speakers heb ik dan voor hetzelfde geld ik ben niet zo voor tweedehands . ik heb er nix op tegen om versterkers en zo te kopen en tweede hands. maar luidsprekers koop ik liever nieuw. 


greetz dj beat :Wink:

----------


## Max

To RDH
niet denken dat je alles weet
want je moet iets beoordelen per product
en NIET per merk
ieder merk heeft zo zo zijn betere en zijn mindere producten !

----------


## Michael

Ow ik wordt ziek [xx(]. Heel leuk jullie betoog voor goedkope budget spullen en ja je hebt gelijk veel goedkope produkten zijn soms best te pruimen voor de amateur maar wat hier wordt neergetafeld dat gaat echt te ver.  Stage line verkoopt speakers daar hebben de honden nog geen brood van gegeten. Als je al zo wanhopig bent kijk dan tenminste bij de nieuwe dap rw serie speakers of als het echt gewoon niet gaat een dap mc-15 maar a.u.b. koop je nou geen stage line. Dj beat je hebt een budget van 1000 euro. Nu heb ik je een tip gegeven ik raad je aan daar nog eens heel goed over na te denken. Wat denk je zal langer meegaan, beter klinken en meer opleveren bij verkoop: een JBL eon 1500 of een JB systems pro 15 live? Ik weet het al en de JBL kost evenveel dus kom me daar niet mee aanzetten. En als je echt zo graag een dubbel 15" kastje wilt pak je dan de JBL soundfactor 25 (prijs is gelijk tot ietsjes hoger dan een jb systems pro speakers dus.....) of als je echt geen geld kwijt wilt een dap rw 25 maar toch geen JB-systems pro 215 live dat is prijs/technisch nou niet echt een wereldse koop.

Dit is het laatste wat ik hier neerzet. snthoO zal je nog wel verder adviseren hij schijnt het erg goed te weten [xx(][|)][V]

----------


## sntho0

Ik weet het helemaal niet goed. Ik vertel alleen mijn ervaring met dat materiaal.

----------


## sntho0

En misschien zijn DAP speakers wel beter. Heb ik geen ervaring mee.
Nogmaals, ik zeg niet dat ik het beter weet. Maar ik kijk naar het budget. En hij heeft liever nieuw dat 2e hands, dan zal je toch wat moeten.

----------


## dj beat

ik vind maar geen prijs van de jbl soundfactor 25. Wat kost deze.

greetz ikke

----------


## Michael

snthoO ik raad je nog eens goed aan om dit topic van begin tot einde door te lezen. Hopelijk begrijp je het dan. Dj beat. De soundfactor speakers kosten in de winkel gemiddeld 500-550 euro per stuk.

----------


## dj beat

Zijn dit goede speakers waar ik later eventueel subs onder kan zetten (moet niet). ik denk dat ik dan overweeg om deze te kopen. wat versterker erop. amdjv-5000.of ene behringer(heb ik veel goeds over gelezen)
greetz ikke

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj beat_
> 
> ik vind maar geen prijs van de jbl soundfactor 25. Wat kost deze.
> 
> greetz ikke



bij F**dback waren ze 449 euro p/s

----------


## RDH

> citaat:To RDH
> niet denken dat je alles weet
> want je moet iets beoordelen per product
> en NIET per merk
> ieder merk heeft zo zo zijn betere en zijn mindere producten !



Deze post slaat nergens op, het enige wat ik aan wou geven is dat er voor het geld gewoon leukere dingen te koop zijn, hetzij tweedehands maar zelfs nieuw! En heeft jou post inhoudelijk meer te vertellen dan die van dré? ik dacht zo van niet...dus als je niets toe te voegen hebt, probeer dan ook niet je aantal posts omhoog te krijgen!

----------


## RDH

> citaat:Zijn dit goede speakers waar ik later eventueel subs onder kan zetten (moet niet). ik denk dat ik dan overweeg om deze te kopen. wat versterker erop. amdjv-5000.of ene behringer(heb ik veel goeds over gelezen)
> greetz ikke



ADJ-V5000 is misschien een beetje aan de zware kant, omdat je nogal richting zelfbouw subs aan het kijken bent zou ik een wat lichtere versterker nemen (jbl's zijn 250 rms meen ik zou uit m'n hoofd) kijk naar iets in de richting van 2x450 @ 8 ohm. en dan later nog een appart ampje voor je subs dan hoef je niet met filters te gaan klooien enzo.

groeten,

Remco

----------


## Michael

Als je de Behringer EP-1500 neemt die is 2x 280w rms/8 ohm die kun je makkelijk op de jbl's zetten en kost je als je die JBl's gaat kopen bij dezelfde winkel ook nog 255 euro.

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door RDH_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:To RDH
> ...



En hoe jij dat laat merken slaat ook nergens op !!!

JB = meuk
ADJ = budget
ect....

----------


## DjFlo

Beste mensen,

Waarom zeiken sommige mensen over het merk jb systems? 
Ik gebruik hun spullen nu al ruim 3 jaar en er is nog nooit iets stuk gegaan of problemen mee gehad! 

Dus als je dingen van jb systems koopt maak je echt geen fout want als je er normaal mee omgaat dan kan je er een hoop plezier mee beleven!

Maar dit is mijn mening natuurlijk sta ik open voor mensen met andere meningen.

----------


## ronny

ik zeg ook niet dat die spullen slecht zijn hoor. ben er ook zelf mee begonnen. alleen als je nu de vergelijking maakt met vroeger dan zie je toch dat jb-systems op vele vlakken gewoonweg helemaal niet professioneel is.

een klein voorbeeldje misschien: ax reeks versterkers van jb-systems werken heel goed voor hun geld. nu heb ik qsc en amdj   we hebben eens vergeleken en bij het zelfde vermogen gingen die boxen(ts 10 ook van jb) gewoon veel harder met die qsc als met die ax400. die qsc gaf gewoon meer power.

heb ook altijd de hq-10 platenspeler gehad van jb-systems. een keer op een fuif gebruikt en alleen maar ellende gehad met feedback enzo. derna een technnics gehad(gehuurd) en totaal geen problemen met feedback gehad. overigens werkte die hq-10 perfect op mijn kamer en voor kleinere feestjes.

dus op zich is jb-systems niet slecht alleen voor professionele toepassingen niet ideaal. ook naar de toekomst gericht.

----------


## ronny

en dj beat  als je toch moeilijk een keuze kan maken dan kan ik alleen maar zeggen: koop die jbl sf 25 met die behringer amp en je gaat er ernorm veel plezier aan beleven.

spaar nog een tijdje door voor subs een tweede versterker en een cross-over en je bent pas tegoei vertrokken voor feestjes tot 200 man.

----------


## skylineshow

heey ronny

Heb jij enige ervaring met die beheringer apms???

----------


## skylineshow

o ja max en remco

dit forum is volgens mij niet bedoeld om je aantal berichtten te verhogen, of om bijdehandte opmerkingen naar elkaar te maken dus doe ff rustig........

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFlo_
> 
> Beste mensen,
> 
> Waarom zeiken sommige mensen over het merk jb systems? 
> Ik gebruik hun spullen nu al ruim 3 jaar en er is nog nooit iets stuk gegaan of problemen mee gehad! 
> 
> Dus als je dingen van jb systems koopt maak je echt geen fout want als je er normaal mee omgaat dan kan je er een hoop plezier mee beleven!
> 
> Maar dit is mijn mening natuurlijk sta ik open voor mensen met andere meningen.



hier wordt niet gezeikt of het een slecht merk is maar ik gaf alleen een DUIDELIJK beter alternatief op de JB-systems speakers namelijk de JBL sf-25. Wat zou jij liever hebben. Een JB of een JBL? Kosten allebei evenveel.
Over de behringer amps. Heb nu drie EP-1500's en binnenkort einde van de maand krijg ik ook de EP-2500 versterkers. Dit zijn prachtige versterkers voor hun geld (prijs/kwaliteit = buitengewoon goed) maar wil je echt een versterker die op die SF-25's beukt moet je eens een dynacord S-1200 proberen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]. (zeker kan nog gekker maar dit gaat al goed genoeg :Smile: )

----------


## DjFlo

Hey ronny,

Idd over de platenspelers ben ik niet zo te spreken dus daarom ben ik aan t sparen voor een beter merk.

Verder zit ik al een stukje hoger en ben aan de pro serie (ik heb de pro 15 en de pro 18 sub) 
In de versterker reeks ben ik ook al verder gegaan dan de ax series ik zit nu c2 series. 

Dit setje geeft genoeg power voor mijn feesten die ik draai.

----------


## pro`d`user

Wat voor feesten draai jij als ik vragen mag?
Waarschijnlijk niet groter dan een klassefeestje van 30man.

Zoals al heel vaak gezegd in dit topic vind ik ook:
Dat jb-systems als je net begint misschien aantrekkelijk is vanwege de prijs maar dat het bagger is.
Er zijn veel betere dingen zoals inderdaad die jbl's.
Je kan er niet mee uitbreiden naar wat groters.
Je kan het niet voor een goeie prijs doorverkopen.
Er van de specs maar weinig waar is. (zoals bijvoorbeeld bij versterkers)

Voor thuis is het leuke meuk, want daar hoeft de geluidskwaliteit toch niet super te zijn.
(als je gewoon dj't en niet produceert of iets dergelijks)
Maar als je feestjes doet is het niets.
Dat zal je later beseffen als je wat proffesioneels wil, dan vind je het zonde van het geld dat je toen had gespendeerd.
De fout van veel mensen die het toch ooit hebben gekocht is al vaker voorgelegd, en veel mensen die nu proffesioneel(er) bezig zijn zien dit in

----------


## Michael

Sommige mensen willen gewoon niet leren of lezen[V][|)][xx(] :Frown:

----------


## DjFlo

Beste pro ducer,

Ik draai idd ook klassefeesten maar ook schoolfeesten tot 500 mensen.
En mij bevalt het prima ook idd vanwege de prijs maar het is zker geen bagger!(vind ik)

groeten

floris

----------


## skylineshow

DJ Flow 

mag ik veragen wat voor set je dan percies van JB systems heb als je er tot 500 man mee kan draaien

----------


## skylineshow

dj flow

Ik heb je setje al gezien op je site, alleen lijkt me deze erg krap voor 500 man. Ik ween niet op hoeveel DBA jij staat te draaien, maar voor feesten van 500 man nemen wij zo'n 3 Kw meen van een GOED merk (ad-systems)

----------


## DjFlo

Hey skyline

Tja je kan het krap vinden, maar ik draai er wel schoolfeesten mee en iedereen zegt dat ze er erg tevreden mee zijn dus...

En iedereen verstaat wat anders onder een GOED merk :Wink:  

groeten

floris

----------


## skylineshow

ik denk niet alleen dat het met smaak ted maken heeft. Ik heb nl. nog noooit een grote productie gezien of meegemaakt waar ze jbsystems geluid hadden

maar ok als iedereen tevreden is en het doet het goed.....
.....ik zou alleen het geluid van een koor over dat geluidsset wel eens willen horen

----------


## DjFlo

Hey skyline

Ik moet zeggen dat het geluid van een koor in de kerk goed klinkt over mijn set.

Ik en mijn vader doen regelmatig musicals voor kerken en daarbij moeten we ook soms een koor versterken en dat klinkt zkerz mooi!

Je hebt gelijk dat het nooit bij grote evenementen word gebruikt maar ik doe alleen kleine feesten en ik ben er dik tevreden mee!

Groeten

Floris

----------


## pro`d`user

Is dit nou allemaal een grapje ofzo?

Sorry hoor maar dit kan je echt niet menen dat jij daar feestjes van
500man mee bespeeld.
Als je is je geluid zou afregelen zodat het nog een beetje zou klinken (voor zover dat kan) dan zou het zo zacht zijn.
Het gaat niet alleen om het aantal watt, maar 850watt per kant is echt heel weinig voor 500man.
En je gebruikt je speakers niet eens volop aangezien je niet 1.5 a 2* versterkervermogen aanhoudt vergeleken met het aantal watt van je speakers.
Trouwens de dB spl specs (ik neem niet eens de moeite om ze op te zoeken) zullen ook nog zo laag zijn (of gelogen).

Even over jou site Flo:




> citaat:Natuurlijk kunnen er bij de kleinere feesten ook dingen bij gehuurd worden.



Dat lijkt mij een goed idee, en als je dan feesten boven de 50man wil gaan houden huur dan alles in van iets behoorlijks.
ps: lees ook even het topic marktverzieken (500man voor 120euro)

----------


## DjFlo

Grapje? 

Volgens jouw kan het helemaal niet maar ik draai er wel mee wat klopt hier nou niet aan[?] 

Nou en als ik een marktverzieker ben! het is mijn hobby ik doe omdat ik het leuk vind en ik wil der helemaal niks op verdienen. 
Dat is mijn keus en als jij me een marktverzieker noemt dan moet je dat lekker blijven doen!

groeten

floris

----------


## DjFlo

Maar laten we nu maar kappen met deze discusie tussen jouw en mij en ff terug naar t onderwerp gaan oke?

groeten

floris

----------


## skylineshow

Om eerlijk te zijn flow heeft barry wel gelijk
Als je je voor 500 man wegzet voor een prijs waarvoor de meeste nog geen bruiloftje zouden draaien is dit erg gewaagd. En dan nog dat je het kwalitatief ook voor ons kan verziekken.

Als je door connecties (in dit geval je vader) apparatuur kan "lenen" die JIJ geschikt vind voor 500 man en je draait (door weinig ervaring, want veel ervaring heb je niet zomaar op je 16e) bagger, zeggen de organisatoren straks "die drive-in shows z\ijn maar niets, laten we maar een band pakken" 

Ik zeg niet dat je het verziek alleen hier in de buurt zit nog zo'n "pappie" show, en deze jongens verzienken het hier in de regio dus wel voor ons door voor een belachelijke prijs een show weg te zetten met dj's die geen sfeer weten te maken doordat ze simpelweg geen ervaring en mensenkennis hebben...... 

snap je barry's punt.......

----------


## DjFlo

Ja ik snap zijn punt helemaal. 
Ik zal mijn prijzen ook wat aanpassen want het is idd niet helemaal eerlijk nee. 

En tja ervaring doe je het meest op als je zelf feestjes draait volgens mij, en ja wanneer heb je ervaring genoeg kan ik ook niet zeggen maar IK denk dat ik al best veel ervaring heb.

BTW ik leen geen spullen ze zijn van mij en mijn vader maar ds weer een ander verhaal

groetjen

floris

----------


## skylineshow

ok alvast bedankt........ 
....nog veel suc6

----------


## dj beat

WElke vermogen heeft die jbl sf-25. En wat sub moet ik er dan later onder zetten voor zo'n 1000.

greetz ikke[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## ronny

Power Capacity: 500 watts 
Peak Power Capacity: 2000 watts 
bij 4 ohm


subs  kan je later nog bekijken. maar als je toch met jbl begint  zet er dan ook subjes van jbl onder.

----------


## dj beat

dus dan moet ik ene versterker kopen van 2000per kant. IS 2kw het uitput vermogen van die speakers. want dat is wel veel voor dat geld.
en die subs van jbl kosten wel veel.

greetz ikke

----------


## Stefke

Is dat hier nu nog niet gedaan??[xx(]

Bon, 125 is schandalig weinig en werkt dus marktverziekend.

Ik ben geen officiele profi, maar ik vraag wel meer, voor mij is het ook hobby, maar ik werk met degelijk materiaal wat dus ook betaald moet geraken, ik zorg altijd voor wat headroom en heb ondertussen meer dan 10 jaar ervaring.

Hoe ik ervaring opdeed?  Door familiefeestjes en later eigen organisatie met een paar vrienden.  Gasten vonden me goed en begonnen me vanzelf te vragen op hun party's.  En daar vroeg ik echt geen 125 voor, maar een stuk meer. 

850W per kant is leuk voor 100 personen, ga je daarover, dan jaag je de boel gewoon in de clip en overstuurd je hele geluid, tenzij je met een volle zaal van 500 man ook gewoon voor de 100 personen op de dansvloer draait, maar ik geloof nooit dat ze het leuk zullen vinden als ze hun eigen voeten horen schuiven bij het dansen :Big Grin: 

Maar lult u allen rustig verder, ik ben toch een weekje weg. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Later als jullie ouder zijn zullen jullie dezelfde antwoorden geven dan diegenen die nu uit ERVARING neerpennen dat JB-systems en andere niet goed zijn.  Let wel dat we het hier over geluid hebben!!

Ik gebruik voor m'n licht ook een gewone JB LM-400 op bv trouwfeesten en het ook een JB-Blowstar lichteffect en heb ook Par 56 van JB-systems.  De reden dat wij zeggen dat JB-systems en Stageline meuk zijn, is omdat het over geluid gaat en dat is dus degelijk ondermaats bij deze merken! :Wink:

----------


## skylineshow

id stefke mooie uitleg
enne fijne vakantie

----------


## ronny

dj beat die 2000watt is het piekvermogen. een versterker van minstens 500watt bij 4 ohm is aangeraden.

subs kan je later nog bekijken.

ook zou ik eens kijken in de zoekfuctie als ik jouw was. daar staat veel meer in dan dat wij hier in een venstertje kunnen schrijven.

----------


## Michael

Dj flow ik begrijp niet voor welk koor jij de PA doet maar dat zla dan wel een slecht horend koor zijn. Die Jb systems speakers zijn leuke kastjes maar wat jij me hier neerzet echt daar kan de doorgewinterde marketing afdeling van highlite nog wat van leren zeg [V][V][|)]

Dj beat als je de behringer ep-2500 neemt deze is 2x750 watjes bij 4 ohms effektief 2x 650 wetjes bij 4 ohms (20-20000hz). Deze heeft genoeg vermogen voor deze kastjes en kost je een 450 euro ongeveer (kan goedkoper).
Je kunt ook eens kijken of er nog daynacord S-1200 amps of ev Q-66 amps tweede hands te koop worden aangeboden. Deze zijn voor disco een perfecte combinatie met de JBl's

----------


## dj beat

DUS ik mag 850 watt continu op de jbl's (sf-25) zetten. 


greetz ikke

----------


## Michael

Zeker dat mag je maar let wel op vervormen is niet goed. De speakers kunnen dit vermogen rustig hebben voor een kortere tijd. Je zult bij zo'n hogfe vermogens wel de versterker sparen en je hebt genoeg reserves maar normaal gezien is een versterker die bij 20-20000hz een 600 watt geeft al meer dan genoeg bij disco gebruik. Als je beginner bent zou ik je aanraden niet teveel achter die speakers te gooien aangezien je dan wel constant moet opletten dat je de speakers niet overbelast/opblaast.

----------


## dj beat

Ja ik snap het, op die site van jbl staat dat ik er geen subwoofer kan bijzetten. KLopt dat 


greets ikke

----------


## Michael

En waarom zou dat niet kunnen. Bij elke speaker kun je een subwoofer plaatsen maar vaak kan je deze niet samen aansluiten met de toppen mits de versterker dergelijke lage impedanties kan verwerken. Onder elke speaker kan je welke subwoofer je maar wilt plaatsen ten alle tijde, of het goed klinkt is een tweede.

----------


## skylineshow

idd. waneer je 2 versterkers heb zou je het geluid via een x-over kunnen laten gaan,
zo filter je de bass weg uit je toppen en geef je je basskasten alleen bass...

----------


## dj beat

DAn ga ik zeker voor die jbl's. en ik zet er dan eventueel later een een sub onder. Op die site staat dat er één woofer gebruikt wordt als subwoofer. Kan dat?

greerz ikke


michael hebt gij soms foto's van u installatie. zou die wel ens willen zien

----------


## Michael

???????? De sf-25 beschikt over twee 15" woofers welke zowel de bass als de middentonen weergeven. Het is geen subkast ofzo he hou dat even uit elkaar.

----------


## dj beat

JA ik weet ook dat de maar er komt toch genoeg bas uit.Want dat is voor mij heel beleangrijk.Ik weet dat ik het niet kan vergelijken met een sub. Ik denk dat ik later een  c-sub ga maken me ne eminience klimax erin (1of2). dat moet wel beuken en dat zal wel goed zijn voor 200 personen. :Wink:  
greetz ikke

----------


## skylineshow

dj beat, mijn advies:

Begin met 2 topkasten en een goede versterker. Zorg ervoor dat je kwalitatief hoge producten koopt....zoals die jbl's
op het moment dat er subs nodig zijn bouw deze dan niet z\elf. (zoals je in het zelfbouforum had kunnen lezen, bouw je niet in een keer een goede sub die professioneel oog en ook klinkt. En het is  zonde dat als je met zulke professionele apparatuur zelf kasten gaat bouwen. Dit maakt een slechtere uitstraling, scheelt bijna geen geld met het kopen van professionele kasten en als je ze koopt weet je zeker dat ze goed zijn. 

Dus wacht met die sub's, koop er een x een versterker en een x-over bij en daarna die jbl subs. Wat je daarnaast ook kan doen is nu een zware versterker kopen (oppassen als je nog geen sub's heb) en later de subs (als je ze koopt zijn ze meestal passief gefilterd) er gewoon bijprikken.

----------


## Michael

Die jbl sf-25 geven meer dan genoeg bas geluid voor jouwn toepassingen voorlopig geloof me. Als je wat minder kan uitgeven pak je dan de eon 1500. De behringer ep-1500/2500 versterkers lijken me een goede keus voor je set. wil je toch wat beter zitten en kan je het geld missen een Dynacord s-1200 tweede hands mag ook een ev q66 zijn (allebei dezelfde amps). of een amdj v-3000. Veel plezier met je set en laat die subs een zorg voor de toekomst zijn .kijk dan lekker rond voor tweede hands subs dan hoef je niet al dat risico te nemen met bouwen.

succes  :Smile:

----------

